# No luck with audio enhancers.



## manonegro (Nov 17, 2020)

hi!
I installed that realtek mod from Alan FInotes  mod and it seemingly installed ok but when i wanted to try any of the installed enhancers then not a single on worked, Nihimic just crashed every time the others DOLBY and Sound Blaster. Just said connect speakers or headphon, which i did but it did not seem to react to that.

Its a brand new Acer Nitro 5 AN517-52, so it should work, shouldt it?

Anyidea what wrong anyone?

Why isnt there any proper step by step guide?

I attached some pictures of the error messages






Thanks


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 25, 2020)

manonegro said:


> Its a brand new Acer Nitro 5 AN517-52, so it should work, shouldt it?
> 
> Anyidea what wrong anyone?



I'm afraid Alan F's modded Realtek UAD/DCH audio drivers are either *hit or miss* (meaning they either work or they do not) with certain name brand laptops & models from Acer, Dell & HP, manonegro.

your Acer AN517-52 laptop came pre-installed with Realtek UAD/DCH drivers with *XPERI/DTS* Audio enhancements [cuz Acer chose to use special audio enhancers like *DTS* on certain laptop models]; hence you should stick to using the Acer based & customized Realtek audio drivers directly from the Acer support site and not use any modded drivers.


----------



## manonegro (Nov 27, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> I'm afraid Alan F's modded Realtek UAD/DCH audio drivers are either *hit or miss* (meaning they either work or they do not) with certain name brand laptops & models from Acer, Dell & HP, manonegro.
> 
> your Acer AN517-52 laptop came pre-installed with Realtek UAD/DCH drivers with *XPERI/DTS* Audio enhancements [cuz Acer chose to use special audio enhancers like *DTS* on certain laptop models]; hence you should stick to using the Acer based & customized Realtek audio drivers directly from the Acer support site and not use any modded drivers.


Thanks for the input


erpguy53 said:


> I'm afraid Alan F's modded Realtek UAD/DCH audio drivers are either *hit or miss* (meaning they either work or they do not) with certain name brand laptops & models from Acer, Dell & HP, manonegro.
> 
> your Acer AN517-52 laptop came pre-installed with Realtek UAD/DCH drivers with *XPERI/DTS* Audio enhancements [cuz Acer chose to use special audio enhancers like *DTS* on certain laptop models]; hence you should stick to using the Acer based & customized Realtek audio drivers directly from the Acer support site and not use any modded drivers.





erpguy53 said:


> I'm afraid Alan F's modded Realtek UAD/DCH audio drivers are either *hit or miss* (meaning they either work or they do not) with certain name brand laptops & models from Acer, Dell & HP, manonegro.
> 
> your Acer AN517-52 laptop came pre-installed with Realtek UAD/DCH drivers with *XPERI/DTS* Audio enhancements [cuz Acer chose to use special audio enhancers like *DTS* on certain laptop models]; hence you should stick to using the Acer based & customized Realtek audio drivers directly from the Acer support site and not use any modded drivers.


The problem with dts software that came preinstalled are that DTS Ultra does not recognize that you have speakers or headphones installed i have attached screen shots of both. Its a brand new laptop. 2 months, the first day or so the Ultra worked and really made a diffrence then all of a sudden it stopped working, You see that blacked out part at the lowest of the screen well that wasnt there in the beggining and it came after it stopped working, none of the buttons react to bein pushed, Except for the least important one up in the right corner, it says SETTINGS so one would expct settings to be there but its ju an "About.." link. All else is frozen solid and you can see how it encourages you to connect external speakers or Headphones. Well, it does not react when neither speakers not headphones are connected, ive tried both wired and bluetooh, no diffrence. And unsinstalling and re installing has no impact in any way.
Im so pissed at Acer for putting in unstable junk in a very expensive laptop and worse is that neither acer nor dts gives you any responce what so ever and trust me iver tried being nice and ive been pissed to both companies no one replies. At the Acer user community forum no one knows a thing... Its actually This that got me to search for options and thats how i came across this forum.

Ok so then we have the Second dts software preinstalled. DTS Unbound, ive attached a screen shot for that one as well. Graphically that one Works, things happen on the screen when you press the different sections. But i have honestly no idea what the purpose of that so called App is because whatever you press or go you wont find a single options or settings button, when you press any of them all it does is send you to different videos telling you how freaking AWESOME dts products are, very provoking infact since they fu***ng Suck horribly in every imageable way.
On two other pages in the so called app they are congratulating you on Either "DTS Headphone:X is selected. Enjoy!" and that its fully licensed Or the otehr one saying "DTS:X is installed.Enjoy!" its the videos and the "Enjoys!" that eats me the most because i cant hear any diffrence what to ever with the app On or OFF, its window shopping basically....  Dont let the "Settings" button on the DTS Headphone:X picture below fool you, they just ask yoiu what type of headphones you have and select them from a list, but nothing happens then either...

1. https://www.xperi.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Gaming.mp4
2. https://www.xperi.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Decoder-1.mp4
3. https://www.xperi.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Immersive_Over_Headphones.mp4

To me DTS is a scam, since this is my only experience with them ill cal them that until proven otherwise, like seeing something of theirs in this regard actually works. while i know they are Supposed to be legit, i seems that they don't have a clue how to make something that actually works and looking at both apps its doubtful they even have competency to program, they certainly dont have the competency to respond to mails.



Im equally pissed at Acer for loading my lap top with bullshit sw that no one at acer could even have looked at seriously, because im certainly not the Only one at Acers user community there is about EIGHT full pages up and down with desperate customers asking what the hell is wrong with their dts software.....Apparently ASUS have the same issue but i think at least they have tried to make their own walk around, which is of course only applicable on ASUS laptops...

What shall i do? I cent even get the pre installed ones to work an ive search high and low for ANY replacement in this regard, hence im writing here. Its a really awesome laptop apart from this which is quite big a problem since its a Gaming laptop and i need that enhancement.

I used to dream that thier hq was here in my town and i would walk in there and give them a good chunk of my poisoned mind, lovely until you wake up realizing it was Just a dream 

In helpful input is highly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 27, 2020)

what is the *hardware device ID* number of the Realtek audio device on your Acer laptop?
Visit this site on how to find the hardware ID in Device Manager

Realtek audio hardware has a hardware device ID beginning with either
*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC* or *INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC*


----------



## manonegro (Nov 27, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> what is the *hardware device ID* number of the Realtek audio device on your Acer laptop?
> Visit this site on how to find the hardware ID in Device Manager
> 
> Realtek audio hardware has a hardware device ID beginning with either
> *HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC* or *INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&i *


Hi! Sorry i bought a new 5TB external hd to put very thing that needed a unified storage as they were spread out on several disks and volumes. Games storage, Libaray back up etc. so i was a Biiiit over _Ambiscious_  in how fast the lap top could move 3,25 TB it was complete lockdown inside the system....and i fell asleep waiting to get back on it, thats probably what took most of he time to be quite honest   So that's the long excuse for wasting time.... anyways sorry.
Ok so the RealTek Audio hardware ID is:
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1025143F&REV_1000
INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1025143F

The current driver is: 6.0.8981.1

Not sure if this info also could be useful for you...

Device INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1025143F&REV_1000\5&42ed54c&0&0001 was configured.

Driver Name: null
Class Guid: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
Driver Date:
Driver Version:
Driver Provider:
Driver Section:
Driver Rank: 0x0
Matching Device Id:
Outranked Drivers:
Device Updated: false
Parent Device: INTELAUDIO\DSP_CTLR_DEV_06C8&VEN_8086&DEV_0222&SUBSYS_143F1025&REV_0000\4&2695637d&0&0800

I took some screen shots to show what inside in terms if sound related devices and drivers.. If i can have just any sound enchantment id be happy anything other than Boom! and what currently is and  preferably working and I'm Good!!! SO if anyone knows anything that can work, im grateful, Ive seen this Alan Fox' stuff, what about something like that? Well, ill shut it and see what comes out of this project,,

Sorry for taking time to respond!


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 30, 2020)

manonegro said:


> Ok so the RealTek Audio hardware ID is:
> INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1025143F&REV_1000
> INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1025143F
> 
> ...




that's ok.  I also had been busy over the Thanksgiving holiday.

I was afraid about the "INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1025143F" ID.  the Realtek audio device on the Acer laptop is ISST (Intel smart sound technology) based and not a standard HDA device with an ID beginning with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC"

it seems the most of audio enhancements (like Nahimic & Creative) in recent AAF modded drivers work best on standard HDA devices with IDs beginning with "HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC" and not with "INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC" (and may not integrate or play well with ISST based Realtek audio devices) 

got a similar experience trying to use the AAF modded Realtek drivers on my bro's HP Spectre x360 15-df laptop and the hardware ID on there is "INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285&SUBSYS_103C863F" and nearly all of the 3rd party enhancements do not work (though I get sound but none of the enhancers properly detected the onboard SST based Realtek audio device on the HP laptop).
thus I reverted back to using the HP supplied Realtek audio drivers that have Bang & Olufsen audio on there

---
edit 11/30 - @manonegro - I found this 10.29.0.4295 audio driver package from Acer that contains Realtek audio driver v*6.0.8991.1* (slightly higher than 8981) that has compatible HDXSSTACERNB.inf, HDX_AcerExt_XPERI4_RTK_Gen3p1.inf & dtsapo4Acerextensionpkg.inf files for HWID "INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_1025143F".   also found a v*6.0.9008.1* Realtek driver from Acer that contains just the HDXACPAcer.inf, HDXSSTACERNB.inf & HDX_AcerExt_XPERI4_RTK_Gen3p1.inf files (but you only need the HDXSSTACERNB.inf & HDX_AcerExt_XPERI4_RTK_Gen3p1.inf files for full install of 9008 onto the Acer laptop)

the recent AAF modded driver versions have been problematic and some users here decided to use older AAF versions like 8996 or 9003


----------



## manonegro (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi again Erpguy!
You are obviously very knowledgable in this area no doubt. Since im not, also obviously, perhaps you would be willing to guide me through the steps and especielly what files to choose (ive tried this so many ways now that im at the borderline of becoming borderline. ive obviously not tried what your advising would work. You Say, I do... and see where it gets us. If your willing to of course. Youve given me, as far as this goes invaluble information. I wouldnt have figured that out no matter what.... Really appreciate your efforts!


----------



## ador250 (Dec 1, 2020)

You can try this two mods by me, Realtek UAD Sound Blaster Connect or Realtek UAD Nahimic @manonegro


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 2, 2020)

in order for Nahimic3 app to work on SST based Realtek audio devices that have IDs beginning with INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC, the %PKEY_PRODUCTID_ISST%,,%PRODUCTID% entries needed to be included in the INF files of the AAF/DCH modded driver. PKEY_PRODUCTID_ISST is defined as "{9B8844FE-1650-40E5-A5EA-11B8C83821A1},12" in the [Strings] section of some Nahimic extension INF files from some manufacturers.

but the other Realtek mods made by the previous poster work very well on my PCs using different Realtek audio hardware (ex. ALC269, ALC888S, ALC892)


----------



## manonegro (Dec 3, 2020)

Ok thanks for the very valuble time Saving
Info, wish i had posted my post Two Months ago as it has been a couple of  hours per day and sometimes all Night as well,!see.
So, Hi Ador250!
Thanks for your advice as well, I’ll give it a try as erpguy suggested, considering how well versed I am in this perticular field, unfortunately though only what does not work. So I’m sure you’ll hear from me again, if I run into any question marks.
Thanks!! -Ansu

In the meantime...If it still does not work, whats been suggested above .. then im considering to get one of these, either the SoundBlaster G3 or SoundBlaster G6 or this one USB Sound Blaster X-Fi HD   
Anyone got any pointers or might even know of a better reccomendation? All any any input are welcome!

Best Regards,
Ansu


----------



## manonegro (Dec 7, 2020)

ador250 said:


> You can try this two mods by me, Realtek UAD Sound Blaster Connect or Realtek UAD Nahimic @manonegro


Hi, ill give it a try. You cant operate both right? I mean to have both SoundBlaster and Nahimic installed at the same time I mean? So which one is a to prefer? Games and Music will be the main usages.
Thanks!


----------



## ador250 (Dec 7, 2020)

manonegro said:


> Hi, ill give it a try. You cant operate both right? I mean to have both SoundBlaster and Nahimic installed at the same time I mean? So which one is a to prefer? Games and Music will be the main usages.
> Thanks!



Yes, u can't install both at the same time. I will go for soundblaster over nahimic anyday. @manonegro


----------



## manonegro (Dec 8, 2020)

ador250 said:


> You can try this two mods by me, Realtek UAD Sound Blaster Connect or Realtek UAD Nahimic @manonegro





ador250 said:


> Yes, u can't install both at the same time. I will go for soundblaster over nahimic anyday. @manonegro


I got it to work on the speakers, which is way more than ive managed to get from anything else,  but when trying to switch over to headphones it doesnt work anymore unfortunatly.


----------



## manonegro (Dec 9, 2020)

manonegro said:


> I got it to work on the speakers, which is way more than ive managed to get from anything else,  but when trying to switch over to headphones it doesnt work anymore unfortunatly.


I meant Bluetooth headphones SONY WH-1000XM3


----------



## ador250 (Dec 12, 2020)

manonegro said:


> I meant Bluetooth headphones SONY WH-1000XM3



This r realtek audio mods, headphones or speaker that connected directly to 3.5mm jack or spdif will work. Any kind of USB or Bluetooth connected headphone won't get any of realtek or their corresponding APO effects.


----------



## manonegro (Dec 12, 2020)

I found a cable that came with my Sony WH1000’s and then as you say it works, these headphones are no pushovers on their own, just fantastic sound, but with the creative dimension added to it it became almost unreal. I didn’t even know sound could Sound this good.
Thanks for the great effort making this mod!
So this RealTek / Bluetooth issue, it sounded from you like there’s a reason why they don’t work together, is it?
So as far as Realtek are concerned we might as well stay wired and in one place even though we for some strange reason have been blessed with legs to move around with, and setting up room by room speakers in minimum Pairs for 500 usd a pop isn’t a realistic option for many, and if it is they might probably not have RealTek equipment to start with, unless we use third party solutions? 
Who cares what customers want and need right?! They are after all just using the products while they whine about it....”ah yes,it’s called end-user someone quite rude said to us” they’d say.... is it just me or does it not seem like RealTek seem be of the opinion that R&D and product Development are for pu**ies ....honestly it’s as surprising as disappointing that they have complete domination of the pc to sound market. For what really? In almost 20 Years their strides forward hasn’t exactly been keeping pace with companies like Nvidia, Intel and AMD....
Luckily we have guys like you making a big difference. We also need companies like Creative and Similar to take more space over from RealTek.

Thanks for advising to try your mod out.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 12, 2020)

manonegro said:


> I found a cable that came with my Sony WH1000’s and then as you say it works, these headphones are no pushovers on their own, just fantastic sound, but with the creative dimension added to it it became almost unreal. I didn’t even know sound could Sound this good.
> Thanks for the great effort making this mod!
> So this RealTek / Bluetooth issue, it sounded from you like there’s a reason why they don’t work together, is it?
> So as far as Realtek are concerned we might as well stay wired and in one place even though we for some strange reason have been blessed with legs to move around with, and setting up room by room speakers in minimum Pairs for 500 usd a pop, unless we use third party solutions? Who cares what customers want and need right?! They are after all just using the products while they whine about it....”ah yes,it’s called end-user someone quite rude said to us” they’d say.... is it just me or does it not seem like RealTek seem be of the opinion that R&D and product Development are for pu**ies ....honestly it’s as surprising as disappointing that they have complete domination of the pc to sound market. For what really? In almost 20 Years their strides forward hasn’t exactly been keeping pace with companies like Nvidia, Intel and AMD....
> ...


Creative and similar will not help you.
You are not connected to the Realtek device, no processing from Realtek software will occur.
And the same thing will occur with a Creative device. Creative software will not run for your device if you use Bluetooth. Except if you are using a Creative Bluetooth/USB headphone.
Bluetooth/USB devices are independent devices with their own DACs. They are sound cards embedded with the headphones. Use APO Driver to apply enhancements.


----------

